# I found a baby pigeon and now I need advice.



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

Today while at work, I found two baby pigeons that had fallen out of their nests from a great height. One had already passed away but the other was alert and very frightened. I took him in and he looks to be about 10 days old. I've been doing research and I made a nest for him in a cardboard box with tissue and pieces of a sheet. I have been nursing him with baby bird formula from a syringe with the tip cut off and he seems to be taking it, but he still seems a little stressed out. I am letting him sleep right now and playing bird noises softly for him...I just want him to be okaY, poor baby is helpless.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Welcome and well done 

To save transcribing the basics, *THIS PAGE* is a guide to care of baby pigeons.

How much formula is he getting at present?

Does he appear to be injured from his fall in any way?


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

I have been fedding him from a syringe every three hours about 20 ml. It takes him a bit but he is gobbling most of it right up. He can't seem to get his footing he kind of just scoots around, so I think he may be injured. I'm in the military and stationed in Italy, I took him to the vet on base but they just wanted me to put him in the freezer! I said no way.


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

Another thing, he also has two small cuts on his butt, how would I keep those clean and what should I clean him up with? When he poops it sometimes gets caked to his butt.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can clean his bottom up with a soft cloth and water.

You can use a little anti-biotic ointment to put on the cuts, like neosporin.

Any idea how old he is? Nt sure if 20 ml's is enough, depends on his age. If he is not walking you might try a calcium and vitamin D supplement, but that should be in the formula. 

Make sure to keep him warm when you feed him and always allow the crop to empty completely before feeding again.

Thank you for your kindness shown to this little one.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

I find the best thing to do when feeding is to allow the crop to go flat before feeding again, so 20mL every 3 hours might be too much, not quite enough, or just right, depending on a few factors like age. How old do you think he is, here is a link to enable you to judge his age: http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

Here is a link, to help you with feeding and getting them to self water and wean later.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/rescued-feral-help-please-48513.html#post522672

Do apply the ointment as suggested, it will help.

Good luck with him,


Karyn


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for the help! From the pics in the link he looks to be about 7 or 8 days old. Is 20ml every three hours enough food? I am not feeding him for 8 hours at night to allow his crop to fully empty.


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

He is very talkative today and is scooting around a lot! Yesterday he was very weak and almost comatose. Now he pecks me everytime I feed him He's quite feisty.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

hopeeum said:


> Thank you so much for the help! From the pics in the link he looks to be about 7 or 8 days old. Is 20ml every three hours enough food? I am not feeding him for 8 hours at night to allow his crop to fully empty.


We may need to go over measurements a bit, as perhaps 20mL, every 3 hours, may be too much for a 7-8 day old squab (baby pigeon), if he is getting it all into him and not a lot is spilling. Can you describe in more detail how you make the formula, what temperature your are feeding it at (what's the warmth like), what consistency is it (is it kind of runny or thicker, less free flowing), how are you measuring the amounts?

If you look at the photo at 7 days old, in the link I posted earlier for aging, have a look at the fullness of the crop, this is a temporary food storage pouch pigeons have to store the the food they have just eaten. You don't want to feed too much, as this may cause harm by increasing the chance some food could back up the esophagus that they may aspirate, this would not be good. You are shooting to fill it to it's about the same fullness as in the photo.

Also, in the link I provided on feeding there is a method there of feeding with a baby bottle with a piece of latex glove placed over a cut off nipple. This method has proven popular and easy to manage for caregivers for birds this age, you may want to try this method out on your little guy. Remember, warm food (not hot, 102-104 degrees), free flowing (not too thick), let them come up for air while feeding every so often, let the crop fill up to about 1/2 - 3/4 full (don't over feed) and let it go down flat before feeding again. This little guy is not old enough to be making his own body heat, he is a number for days away from this yet, so it is important he be keep him at about 93 degrees or so, and use a thermometer to determine this. Can you find a heating pad, if yes, double fold a towel on top set it to LOW (must be LOW) and place him on top and this will be close enough for him.

Even if a room feels quite warm you, in all likelihood this will not be warm enough for him, if his body temperature cools down, so will his digestive system, then there may be a lot of problems we don't want to deal with caused by this happening. When you pick him up and cup him in your hands he should feel nicely warm, if he feels cool in any way, this is trouble.

Here is anothe link to read: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/feeding-help-needed-for-newly-hatched-pigeons-47336-2.html

Karyn


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

I have gotten him a heating pad and I placed him on it earlier while giving him his 1800 feeding. I spoon out a teaspoon of the powder and add room temperature water to it so it is not super mushy but a tad watery so I can push the plunger as he gobbles. Should I heat the water before I mix it? He usually spills alot and doesn't get down that much. He ate a little over 20ml and I did the syringe with the tip of a latex glove over it with a little slit in it and I have to guide his beak in the slit but as soon as he finds it he goes to town and very little mess or spill! His crop feels nice and squishy and looks fuller. He really likes sleeping on the heating pad and he is very toasty and warm feeling all the time. I'm so happy he is doing so well! Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Almost all baby bird formulas have instructions on the package to heat water to 120 degrees and use this to make up the formula with, I want you to do the same, water could even be a bit hotter. If the water were you are is in any way in doubt for quality, I then want you to bring the water over 160 degrees for a few minutes or use bottled water to heat. I want you to mix the formula at a 2:1 ratio, two parts water to 1 part of formula, try and be precise in your measuring. Once together I want you to stir this well, cover and let sit 10 minutes, and then go back and slowly add a bit more warm water, a little at a time, until you get the formula so that it will flow nicely, and not move around like one big mass. Now I want you to test for temperature and feed (102-104 degrees), to test I dip a spoon into the formula and quickly touch it to the side of my mouth/cheek area, as I find this, for me, more sensitive than my wrist area. You probably don't have a thermometer around, so you want it to feel nicely warm, not hot in any way, kind of like for a human baby, but just a touch warmer. Do not use a micro to add more heat to the formula, if needed, but sit a small bowl with formula in it into a larger bowl with very hot water and stir the formula until the desired temp is reached, touching the spoon to your cheek as you stir.

You must feed this little guy only warm food for the next few weeks, not even near room temperature, feeding food that is not warm will cause all kinds of problems.

Make sure the heating pad is on LOW, place your hand were he lays for a while and it should not immediately feel WARM, but after a few moments you should feel a gentle warmth radiating up, arrange his place to that there is room for him to come off the heat if he really wants to, this is important.

Karyn


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

I have no idea what it's called, it's Italian and I had to get the pet store owner to pour me some in a plastic baggie. He said it is just like the Kaytee brand though...


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

hopeeum said:


> I have no idea what it's called, it's Italian and I had to get the pet store owner to pour me some in a plastic baggie. He said it is just like the Kaytee brand though...


No problem, read my instructions above.

Karyn

EDIT: I just want to add a little more information on one immediate issue and that is to make sure where he nests the toweling is the terry cloth type. The reason is that this will offer him the best "foot hold" which will help have his legs grow properly, slippier surfaces can cause problems for the way their legs grow. He will be putting out a good amount of waste material, so you may be doing a bit of laundry for a while. Some of them have a perfered place to "aim at", so you could place a folded sheet of paper towel, in strategic locations, to help catch some of his droppings. Also, they almost aways have a nest mate to snuggle into and if you see a very small, fleccy/velour stuffed animal/toy, about his size, you could place that in with him for company.

Karyn


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you so much! I really appreciate the help. I have named the baby Pigwidgeon, after one of my favorite little owls from Harry Potter He just had his last meal of the day and he ate the best yet! His crop got round and very squishy! It's so neat how that happens! I cleaned with a damp warm wash cloth and put neosporin on his little cuts on his booty. And I've been changing out the tissue in his box everytime I feed him.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds good. Keep him warm, watch the temperature of both his food and where he is keep for adequate warmth, don't over feed - let the crop go right down before feeding again, and don't make the food too thick - must flow, and you should be off to a good start. I see you picked up on something I forget to mention, cleaning him up right away after each time he eats, don't let any food dry into his body/feathers. Good job.

Karyn


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

*Pigwidgeon<3*

He is doing so well! He is starting to pick himself up with his legs and walk today! He is eating very well He loves the heating pad. Today after work I went to the store and got him two little nestmates, he loves the one that resembles a pigeon! It's so sweet he just cuddles up with it! This is so rewarding. I was expecting looking after a baby just to be really hard work, but to have him be so happy and getting healthier everyday is such a blessing. I'm starting to love the little thing.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

hopeeum said:


> He is doing so well! He is starting to pick himself up with his legs and walk today! He is eating very well He loves the heating pad. Today after work I went to the store and got him two little nestmates, he loves the one that resembles a pigeon! It's so sweet he just cuddles up with it! This is so rewarding. I was expecting looking after a baby just to be really hard work, but to have him be so happy and getting healthier everyday is such a blessing. I'm starting to love the little thing.


Sounds like things are well there, yes, they can work their way into one's heart pretty quickly. A few mentions, the first is that the next few weeks are kind of a delicate time for them, as without warning and even being careful they can at time have a little food go down the wrong way (aspirate) and can lead to infection. They can be pretty rambunctious when feeding, but try and make sure he comes up for air, every so often. Also, while early, we should probably start to talk about you plans will be for this this little guy when he is older.

Karyn


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

Dobato said:


> Sounds like things are well there, yes, they can work their way into one's heart pretty quickly. A few mentions, the first is that the next few weeks are kind of a delicate time for them, as without warning and even being careful they can at time have a little food go down the wrong way (aspirate) and can lead to infection. They can be pretty rambunctious when feeding, but try and make sure he comes up for air, every so often. Also, while early, we should probably start to talk about you plans will be for this this little guy when he is older.
> 
> Karyn


Well, I will try and do whatever is best for him. I'm not really sure if it's a he or a she...or how to tell. But right now, I just want him to make a full recovery and learn to fly. Their are pigeons everywhere on the base that I live on so maybe I will have to let him go, what do you think would be best? I would love to keep him as a pet.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

hopeeum said:


> Well, I will try and do whatever is best for him. I'm not really sure if it's a he or a she...or how to tell. But right now, I just want him to make a full recovery and learn to fly. Their are pigeons everywhere on the base that I live on so maybe I will have to let him go, what do you think would be best? I would love to keep him as a pet.


Here's the thing, they make surprisingly good pets and you could do that, will you be able to bring him back stateside with you after your service (they can live to be about 20 years old with good care and a bit of luck)? Some of the issues we face with hand raised pigeons, like this one will be, is unless certain steps are taken early they do not do well if reintroduced back to the wild. Once human bonded they also face the danger of lack of fear of humans, not generally a good thing for a pigeon, and could face harm from bad minded people if let go, never mind the issues that it did not have parents to teach it how to survive in the wild. So we have somethings to think about. At about 4 weeks old he will start to learn to fly, so an early warning to be careful for open windows and doors and taking him outdoors, as if he gets away, his chances will be low for survival. Won't be able to get an inkling if it's a boy or a girl for a few months yet.

Karyn


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

Dobato said:


> Here's the thing, they make surprisingly good pets and you could do that, will you be able to bring him back stateside with you after your service (they can live to be about 20 years old with good care and a bit of luck)? Some of the issues we face with hand raised pigeons, like this one will be, is unless certain steps are taken early they do not do well if reintroduced back to the wild. Once human bonded they also face the danger of lack of fear of humans, not generally a good thing for a pigeon, and could face harm from bad minded people if let go, never mind the issues that it did not have parents to teach it how to survive in the wild. So we have somethings to think about. At about 4 weeks old he will start to learn to fly, so an early warning to be careful for open windows and doors and taking him outdoors, as if he gets away, his chances will be low for survival. Won't be able to get an inkling if it's a boy or a girl for a few months yet.
> 
> Karyn


If he can travel on a plane with me then I will definitely take him back to the states with me I need a pet, something to love and care for. And Pigwidgeon in becoming my baby.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

hopeeum said:


> If he can travel on a plane with me then I will definitely take him back to the states with me I need a pet, something to love and care for. And Pigwidgeon in becoming my baby.


Well, you need to start by saying you purchased this guy very young as a pet, do not call it a wild pigeon to start. You need to start to look into the red tape now for what would be involved in bringing your "pet" back with you, so there are no surprises. We have a few bridges to cross to get him safely up to the weaning stage, but I wanted to put these issues on your mind to mull over.

Karyn


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

Dobato said:


> Well, you need to start by saying you purchased this guy very young as a pet, do not call it a wild pigeon to start. You need to start to look into the red tape now for what would be involved in bringing your "pet" back with you, so there are no surprises. We have a few bridges to cross to get him safely up to the weaning stage, but I wanted to put these issues on your mind to mull over.
> 
> Karyn


Okay, I started a little researching last night and the military flights that we have allow two birds per cabin in a covered traveling cage. I'm gonna do some more research and keep caring for him, I love coming home and seeing him chirping up at me begging for a meal


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

Do you know anything about if you can register them? Or if they need vaccinations or anything?


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

Also, I will be here in Italy for the next 2 and a half years. I looked at the older pigeons around where I found him and his sibling and they look to be Cauchois. If that helps with any of the advice. Their necks have this beautiful shimmery green color to them.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

hopeeum said:


> Also, I will be here in Italy for the next 2 and a half years. I looked at the older pigeons around where I found him and his sibling and they look to be Cauchois. If that helps with any of the advice. Their necks have this beautiful shimmery green color to them.


Well, it seems you have lots of time then to get things sorted out, and Cauchois pigeons are quite pretty birds. They really don't require vaccinations, especially if you are keeping a single bird that will not mix with others. There are vaccines for them, but these are mainly used by racers and breeders, as their birds have so much contact with other birds.

Might be best to get a band on his leg, they are inexpensive and can be purchased at the link below. The thing is you will only need one, and I would send you one if I had any around, perhaps another member, if they see this thread, will send you a snap band for him to save you from ordering a pack. That you now have information you can bring up to two birds back is great to hear, do look into all the little details, will the bird need to go into quarantine for a short period of time if brought back, do you need sales papers and so on.

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-236/WRAP-dsh-AROUND-STRIPED-BANDS/Detail.bok

Glad you are enjoying his company he is lucky to have been found by you. 


Karyn


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

Dobato said:


> Well, it seems you have lots of time then to get things sorted out, and Cauchois pigeons are quite pretty birds. They really don't require vaccinations, especially if you are keeping a single bird that will not mix with others. There are vaccines for them, but these are mainly used by racers and breeders, as their birds have so much contact with other birds.
> 
> Might be best to get a band on his leg, they are inexpensive and can be purchased at the link below. The thing is you will only need one, and I would send you one if I had any around, perhaps another member, if they see this thread, will send you a snap band for him to save you from ordering a pack. That you now have information you can bring up to two birds back is great to hear, do look into all the little details, will the bird need to go into quarantine for a short period of time if brought back, do you need sales papers and so on.
> 
> ...


What size band do I need to get? I looked on the link that you provided but they only ship in the states.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

hopeeum said:


> What size band do I need to get? I looked on the link that you provided but they only ship in the states.


Those particular ones are one size fits all, as it's a coil type, some snap types come in a few sizes, but with the coil ones there will not be an issue with it being too tight, as they can be stretched a bit.

Perhaps someone back home could order them for you, and send a few over for you. No huge rush on this, just putting some things out for you to do, as people look at pigeons differently when they see a band on the leg, as it being a "banded" bird, means this bird is someone's property, kinda' of like a dog with a collar.

Karyn


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

*Problem.*

For the past couple of days I have been breaking out into horrible bites on my arms and legs. Could this be mites?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

hopeeum said:


> For the past couple of days I have been breaking out into horrible bites on my arms and legs. Could this be mites?


Not sure what ectoparasites affect pigeons on that side of the world. The ones here do not really bother humans and the red mites that live on pigeon's blood, do not "live" on them per say, they bite/feed during the night, then retreat to their cracks and crevices, to return again after dark other nights. Feather lice, which may be common on them around the world, do live on pigeons, but they feed on feather dust and bits of their feathers, and do not bite, so I am not quite sure what could be going on with your little guy.

You could start by giving him a good going over and see if any tiny dots or specs on his body "move", or on/around the floor of his "nest" as well. We could also just go ahead and treat him with a caged bird spray that is based on pyrethrins (a safe natural insecticide), but it must be this ingredient, nothing else. Here is an example of what you would be looking for: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752076, again, they may not have this exact brand there, but you will be looking for a pyrethrins based bird spray in the 0.03% active range (concentration).

Maybe be something else not related to this little guy as well, as I have not heard of this happening before. 

Let us know,

Karyn


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

Dobato said:


> Not sure what ectoparasites affect pigeons on that side of the world. The ones here do not really bother humans and the red mites that live on pigeon's blood, do not "live" on them per say, they bite/feed during the night, then retreat to their cracks and crevices, to return again after dark other nights. Feather lice, which may be common on them around the world, do live on pigeons, but they feed on feather dust and bits of their feathers, and do not bite, so I am not quite sure what could be going on with your little guy.
> 
> You could start by giving him a good going over and see if any tiny dots or specs on him body "move", or on/around the floor of his "nest" as well. We could also just go ahead and treat him with a caged bird spray that is based on pyrethrins (a safe natural insecticide), but it must be this ingredient, nothing else. Here is an example of what you would be looking for: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752076, again, they may not have this exact brand there, but you will be looking for a pyrethrins based bird spray in the 0.03% active range (concentration).
> 
> ...


I have removed my new comforter from my bed and washed in it very hot water. So far I haven't gotten any new bites, but I had only been getting the bites at night. So I will keep you updated amd I'm gonna go ahead and order that spray.


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

I also inspected baby Piggie and he looks fine. His cut are almost completely healed and I saw no traces of anything foreign or crawly on his body but I will inspect again tonight before I feed him and out him to bed. But ordering the spray now just to be safe.


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

I posted pics of Pig


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Very cute , thanks for the photo.

Karyn


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

There are more in an album on my page


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

hopeeum said:


> What size band do I need to get? I looked on the link that you provided but they only ship in the states.


Hi

I can send you a couple of plain plastic snap-on colored bands from the UK if you PM your address. We put them on our rescued birds in the unreleasables aviary when we get several who are almost identical


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

Definitely have a mite infestation. I am only getting bit at night. I cannot see them though at all! On me or Pig. But I have bites everywhere! And each night they get worse I ordered the Mite and Lice Spray though so I'm hoping it's here tomorrow.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

As a precaution, you can change his box, tape the seams of the new one, launder his towel(s) straight into hot water/bleach and microwave his stuffed animals for 30 seconds in the micro (make sure there are no metal bits anywhere on the animals), should help if there is anything right around her. You can also get some, wide, very sticky tape and place some 6" pieces in strategic locations around your bed and around the box (you could place a few inside, but very high up the sides, you will fold the ends 1/2" in/under, so to hold the tape sticky side out and see if you catch anything sticking to the tape "traps" in the morning.

John, that was kind of you to offer to send this CG some bands, thanks!

Karyn


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

As soon as I get the spray I will do all of that. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a soft mash for granivorous birds...and he is getting really big, I was wondering when I should start mixing or weening?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

hopeeum said:


> I have a soft mash for granivorous birds...and he is getting really big, I was wondering when I should start mixing or weening?


Can you provide some details on this "soft mash" where did you get it, what is it used for, what's it made up of? Since he is going to be a pet, there is no real need to rush anything with him, he is doing well, and when they are doing well, you have to be cautious on making changes or additions with them.

Karyn


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

Dobato said:


> Can you provide some details on this "soft mash" where did you get it, what is it used for, what's it made up of? Since he is going to be a pet, there is no real need to rush anything with him, he is doing well, and when they are doing well, you have to be cautious on making changes or additions with them.
> 
> Karyn


I got it from the pet store in town, it's in Italian, but I translated it. "Complementary feed for granivorous birds, energetic mash, excellent for breeding birds, and when moulting. INGREDIENTS:cereals, oils and fats, various sugars, minerals, seeds, vegetable protien extracts, fruit, eggs and egg derivatives, sorbitol(E 420), L-lysine(3.2.1), DL-methionine (3.1.1), yeasts, natural flavors, preservatives, antioxidants, colourants: EC additives. Vitamin A, D3, and E.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds like a breeding/moulting mash, can be used with baby birds in a pinch, but I would advise us to stick with the baby bird formula you are using, then moving him to weaning on smaller seeds, in about 7-10 days or so (you will still feed formula for a while even after he starts to eat on his own, by the way). 

The link below, was inside a link I provided at the beginning of this thread that shows a baby being feed seeds, by bottle, and we can do that as well when we start the weaning process. I feel the bird in the link is a little young for this, not the seeds, the method, as a parent would be feeding seeds, but would pre-digesting them in their crop for a while, softening and hydrating the seeds before feeding them to the baby, so this baby will need a good amount of water after eating to help digest these seeds. So we want to make sure that this little one is self-watering as we move to weaning (how to get them to self-water is in the earlier link as well).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FCE1IcT9pw&feature=related

At around 3 weeks old we can try this and also start spreading seeds around and pecking at them with your finger with him.

Karyn


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

Pigwidgeon passed away this morning I feel like I lost a child...


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh.. my gosh...., I certainly was not expecting to hear this, this is just truly terrible news to hear. What happened, Pigwidgeon, was doing well, did he start to have breathing any difficulties, was he looking off/listless the last day(s), did you change anything? Please accept my sincerest condolences for you loss, I know just how heart breaking this must be for you. I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.

Karyn


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

My air conditioning hasn't been working all summer, and last night while I was asleep it just came on. I woke up to my alarm this morning freezing and I freaked out and checked on Pig and he had passed in his sleep. It was definitely way too cold for him I feel so bad, but I live in the barracks and their's nothing I could have done to stop it. He was fine and so lively and happy. My heart is broken. I miss my baby. Today has been terrible. I was really attached to the little darling. But he passed in his sleep and his was resting with his little eyes closed. RIP my sweet baby Pigwidgeon.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

This is just so very sad, I can only imagine how terrible you feel, bless you.

Karyn


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

This is indeed very sad news & I know exactly how you feel as I have just recently lost a rescue through circumstances completely outwith my control.
The little ones make such an impression on us that even in a short space of time they do in fact become like one of our family.
All you can do is take comfort from the fact that you did help him & he passed peacefully in his sleep.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

wow .. it couldnt have been that cold in the house to freeze a bbay pigeon. no way..


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

So very sorry to hear that.

Reading the posts, it was so comforting to see how much you loved the little guy. I was really looking forward to more photos and reading his improvement. You have done well. He was loved indeed. It would have been great to see him grow up to be a little military pigeon - born and raised in Italy but lives in States after 2 years! That would have been awesome. 

Don't worry, though, I'm sure whispers of your great deeds have been circulating in the pigeon community. Sooner or later, you will find another friend who needs your loving touch!

Thank you for all you have done for the little birdie. God bless you!


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

So I found another little buddy today! He is pretty big and almost has all his feathers but I can tell he's still a baby, he can't fly though and when he walks and spreads his wings he topples forward and seems to have a little cut under his left wing. He was very friendly after I showed him that I only wanted to help him. And he let me pick him up and take him home. I will be nursing his wounds and feeding him the Kaytee Exact. I will place him on the heating pad to keep him warm and turn off my air conditioning.


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

Any advice on this little guy? He's definitely not a squab.


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

I will post pictures when I get the chance.


----------



## hopeeum (Aug 29, 2011)

He looks to be 22 to 23 days old as he has not yellow fluff left that I can see.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, it seems when these little guys in trouble find you once, they will find you again. With you mentioning a cut on his wing, it might be prudent to run a short course of antibiotics on him. The reason being with foundlings, if they have cuts on them, it's best to err on the side of caution and assume the cuts may have come from a predator. Many predators carry a certain kind of bacteria in their mouth and on their claws that can cause a deadly systemic infection in a bird called Pasteurella Multocida. So there are times people find a bird with very minor cuts/scratches that later die as a result of this infection. Your new little guy could very well be fine without treatment, but I wanted to mention this to you, as this is what I would do if I were to have found this bird.

Many common antibiotics for humans work for this Cipro, Amoxicillin, Cephalexin, Trimethoprim/Sulfa (Septra, Bactrim) and tetracyclines. If you can round up a pill or two. I can help you will mixing and dosing.

Good luck with him,

Karyn


----------

